# Hello from Illinois!



## Mantis Man13 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello, my name is Jeremy and I just love mantises! I have been keeping them for three years now. My favorite mantis is Brunneria Borealis The species I have kept in chronological order are the following: Stagomantis Carolina, Tenodera Aridifolia Sinensis, and Brunneria Borealis. The species I have mated are Mantis Religiosa, (Found two while in Oregon and mated them, did not keep) and Tenodera Aridifolia Sinensis. I know more about insects than anyone in my city, (It is a rather small one) but no one will take me for granted and everyone thinks insects are stupid and worthless. I know that without insects we would all be dead and I am glad to finally converse with other mantis lovers and that no one will ridicule me for liking them for once. I will gladly accept friend requests and will answer any questions for beginners who do not know how to take care of mantises yet. My website, http://theorangeprayingmantis.webs.com/, is under maintenance as I am still working on the completion. When it is done it will have mantis pictures, facts, a forum, care sheets, and logs. I will let you know when it is finished. I will become an entomologist when I am in college in a few years. PM me for any questions about my website or questions!

Jeremy


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello! Welcome!  Do you have any links to some "papers" about mantids, stuff that entomologist wrote? The Chinese Mantids have been moved to another species, they are a knew species now, Tenodera sinensis.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Apr 18, 2013)

Whoops, sorry I made that mistakehappy1892 . I forgot the species had long been moved. I will try to remember again for now on. Here's some links to entomologist papers.

http://www.ca.uky.edu/entomology/entfacts/ef418.asp

http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/bugs/praying-mantis/

http://www.usamantis.com/


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks.  I do not think USA Mantis is an entomologist. He is yen_saw here. Are you sure the species is not valid anymore? The Tenodera aridifolia. On Mantodea.speciesfile.org the Tenodera aridifolia is listed. Tenodera aridifolia angustipennis is listed as one of the three subspecies and I think it means Tenodera angustipennis. Do you know if the Narrow-winged Mantis is Tenodera angustipennis or is it Tenodera aridifolia angustipennis?


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Apr 18, 2013)

I know Yen Saw is not an entomologist. I was just giving you a link that was very helpful. I know Yen Saw. We do email. As for the narrow-winged mantis it is Tenodera angustipennis. Yes, Tenodera aridifolia is still there. It lives in Asia, while the subspecies of Tenodera aridifolia, the narrow-winged mantis, is the commonly found Chinese mantis that was brought to the USA for beneficial purposes. I find the narrow winged mantis every year.


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 18, 2013)

Mantis Man13 said:


> Yes, Tenodera aridifolia is still there. It lives in Asia, while the subspecies of Tenodera aridifolia, the narrow-winged mantis, is the commonly found Chinese mantis that was brought to the USA for beneficial purposes. I find the narrow winged mantis every year.


I do not understand. Are you saying that chinese mantis and narrow-winged mantis mean the same thing?


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Apr 18, 2013)

The commonly found USA subspecies Narrow-Winged Mantis of the original Chinese mantis found in Asia. The subspecies was brought to USA for beneficial purposes. They are both still called Chinese mantises, but that doesn't mean they are the same thing.


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh, ok. So the Narrow-winged Mantis is a subspecies of Tenodera aridifolia. But the Chinese Mantis is not in the species Tenodera aridifolia anymore. Are Tenodera aridifolia called Chinese Mantids? I read that Tenodera aridifolia are called Japanese Giant Mantis other stuff.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes, Tenodera Aridifolia is now called Tenorada Sinensis, and I just mixed up the common names. They are called the Japanese Giant Mantis as you said. DO you have any other questions? Also, can you request being my friend? What mantis are you keeping at the moment? I am keeping the Brunner's Sticks Mantis right now. Since they reproduce by parthenogenosis they are all girls. Mine is named Teresta, I just added a t at the end to a species of mantis in Europe.


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 18, 2013)

I sent a request to be your friend.  Are all of the Brunneria borealis that people tested genetically the same? In the scientific name the first part (genus) is supposed to be capitalized and the species and subspecies are supposed to be lowercase not capitalized. but common names are supposed to be capitalized.


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh, and what is the genus of that species of mantis in Europe, eresta?


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Apr 18, 2013)

No, it isn't eresta it was teresa and I actually meant that the name Praying Mantis also means Santa Teresa, I'm sorry for the inconvenience. See, I got the wrong idea because I was on a page that had the word Santa Teresa right next to European Mantis, and since I quickly glanced at the words I didn't notice my mistake that Santa Teresa was another name for Praying Mantis. I accepted your friend request.


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok. Oh, and I am not keeping any mantids right now but I have three kinds of cockroaches, Lobster Roaches, Red Runners and Gold Medal Roaches (they are similar to the Lobster Roaches).


----------



## sally (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome. I'm originally from IL.


----------



## aNisip (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from Florida!


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome from southern Illinois.


----------



## Kris Anderson (Mar 4, 2017)

happy1892 said:


> I sent a request to be your friend.    Are all of the Brunneria borealis that people tested genetically the same? In the scientific name the first part (genus) is supposed to be capitalized and the species and subspecies are supposed to be lowercase not capitalized. but common names are supposed to be capitalized.


Proper denotation of a species name should be italicized with the genus portion of the binomial capitalized and the species name in lower case, e.g. _Brunneria borealis_.  If a subspecies is noted than that too should also be in lower case, e.g. _Stagmomantis montana sinaloae_.  (For taxonomic clarity you should also note the original author of the species.) Common names are never to be capitalized and should, in most cases, be avoided altogether due to lack of consistency.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 6, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

